# tile choice for bath floor, tub surround



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm finishing the basement in my N GA "mountain" cabin/small house and they'll do tile in the bath next week, I think. The basement is a bedroom suite office area and will get light use. Casual, but not rustic, style.

I will sell it if the market ever picks up, which will prob be years and hate the thought of having to redo expensive tile.

Any thoughts on choices that won't outdate? I've thought of using white for the tub surround/shower, but is that look already oudated? Otherwise, I'll go with the beige/tans that are prevalent now, but sure to be outdated by then.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Who knows what will be "in" in a few years from now. Just pick what looks good to you incase it does not sell and you have to live with it.
White with some sort of border tile about shoulder high is a nice touch.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

White is fairly classic and while some might think it boring, it will never look dated. It is especially stark though. The suggestion to add a stripe or pattern of color can help. 

If cost is the issue? Do have a Habitat for Humanity ReStore or similar place near you? Granted the one that was near me was close to several large shopping malls with stores constantly redoing interiors. I found some extraordinary deals on expensive imported tiles leftover from large jobs and perfect for small projects like baths and entryways. They were had for a song and willingness to get them out of the way.


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions/comments. Cost is really only an issue because I bought the cabin as a fixer upper and have spent probably 4x more on the work than expected because my first contractor was a crook. After he'd worked here a month, I found out there were letters of complaint in file at the office. Unfortunately, he was the one who looked at it before I bought it and gave me the estimate for repairs.
As an investment, it's made Lehman Bros look like a good buy. : ) 

There is a Restore near my cabinet maker's shop, but they didn't have much really.


----------

